# what colors would you most like to breed?



## Snowkitty (Nov 24, 2011)

I just kind of thought of this out of the blue and after thinking on a few different colors Id like to breed in my own mice in the future(once I get a few lol) I was wondering what colors you either DO breed that are your favorites or would like to breed someday. my own ideas are black or chocolate silver fox mice or Mereles, I love the colors/patterns on those guys as much as I like Piebalds  so how about you? oh and any pics are definetly welcome


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I want to breed Merles! Badly!

I do finally breed blues, so that makes me very happy.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd really love to have pearl, but I wouldn't breed it.

I guess if I had to pick a colour, I'd go with red sables, or marten sables. 

But I prefer to work with coat types!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I am very fortunate in that I breed the varieties I want already; Dutch and silver fox. But if I were to covet any other variety it'd be black self. I do love a good, inky black :love1


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

SarahY said:


> I do love a good, inky black :love1


black was the first variety I won BIS with but they don't really hold much appeal for me.I have all the varieties I like but I am considering turning them all to fawn,self fawn,fawn broken,silver fawn,fawn satin but when it comes to tan I'd be stuck.I might add fawn rumpwhite to that list,I like plump mice not the skinny minnies.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Rhasputin said:


> I'd really love to have pearl, but I wouldn't breed it.


 :?: why not.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> I am considering turning them all to fawn,self fawn,fawn broken,silver fawn,fawn satin but when it comes to tan I'd be stuck.


Then all your mice would MATCH! I very much like this idea Sarah


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

ha ha :!: would certainly streamline things and I'm halfway there really.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

SarahC said:


> Rhasputin said:
> 
> 
> > I'd really love to have pearl, but I wouldn't breed it.
> ...


Not for any special reason, just that I have other varieties I'm more interested in.
Although, If i were magically to come into owning some pearls, I would certainly breed them, and spread them out, since they're such a rare variety. I wouldn't just let them go to waste.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

SarahY said:


> > I am considering turning them all to fawn,self fawn,fawn broken,silver fawn,fawn satin but when it comes to tan I'd be stuck.
> 
> 
> Then all your mice would MATCH! I very much like this idea Sarah


Yes, they'd all match mine! (except mine'd have black eyes  )


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

blue merle defo!!! But I also love the tan/ fox belly. Recently got a choco tan pop up in a litter along with a perfect champagne! Totally unexpected  I've never had special colours before and am lovign it¬ :mrgreen:


----------



## Snowkitty (Nov 24, 2011)

mmm Id love to get a Merle, does anyone know someone that breeds or might have them in the US or PA(or somewhere close to?) I dont know how rare they are and the like with Fox's....I do love black horses so I wouldnt turn up my nose at a nice little self Black


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

I'd like a Merle too.

You know what i'm gonna say next thought... *BRINDLE* :dance


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

I am working with Merles, Blue, Silver, and with any luck PEW.  One day I would love to breed nice reds, blacktans, or nice dark pointed siamese! OH and man...rumpwhites! They are toooo cute! Too bad there are none in America at this time. I would love to pay to have them imported one day.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I shall not name names as to who's receiving them, but there is a pair of rumpwhites coming our way. ray

Also, I think I would love longhair satin silver tans. They're everything I drool at, but not really on the horizon for me just yet. Plus, if shows ever get started up that I could actually attend, it would be a somewhat silly variety, since you'd be working toward so many harsh standards (super-long coat, pale top, bright bottom, demarcation lines despite longhair). But, if it were just for to make pretties, I think that's what I'd do.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Black tan, black fox or reversed siamese...


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

SarahY said:


> > I am considering turning them all to fawn,self fawn,fawn broken,silver fawn,fawn satin but when it comes to tan I'd be stuck.
> 
> 
> Then all your mice would MATCH! I very much like this idea Sarah


Both Sarah's would be completely happy! Fawn fest, and matching mice fest! 

I think fawn's are knockout when they're good examples - I love the colour. so hot! But i love my pale mice more - silvers and chams and PEWs. Beautiful, subtle. And typey! Love type, me.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

to show: champagne satin, dove or silver tan. 
pet: blue, black, genetic silver.

want to breed: tri-colour.

my boyfriend wants black tans so I'll probably see about doing that on the side as well.

would like to breed broken at some point but not any time soon.

and this is me cutting down on breeding types :lol:


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Extreme Black, Blue, Tri-Color, and Merle! If I'd been asked a few months ago I would have had a paragraph of colors, lol, but the move forced me to cut back on mice, so I'm trying to limit what I want to focus on. It's so hard because they're ALL so cute!


----------

